# Safety First



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Part of the safety week thing here is my blog… (sorry not a video)

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/index.php?id=94

They are simple basic safety tips but it is usually the simple basic ones that people need reminding of.


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 1, 2014)

Thanks! That was a good one!


----------

